# Lima, un lugar que no conoces....



## elabuelito (Jul 2, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en Incascrapers, asi que mejor presentación que mostrarles aquellos lugares naturales que están dentro de la ciudad capital, y lo que es mejor a solo pocas horas del centro de la ciudad, asi que espero que estas fotos los anime a darse un salto un fin de semana, solo salgan un sabado temprano y elijan destino, la naturaleza los espera.









Empezamos con Canta caminando hacia Obrajillo, los buses salen temprano los sábados -vía expreso Chaperito, los toman frente a la UNI-









Azpitia, camino a Mala









Buscando la chirimoya en Callahuanca -Carretera Central-









LLegada la noche en Callahuanca









La cima de Markahuasi desde Callahuanca con un aumento de 24X









San Jeronimo de Surco -a solo 1 par de horas de Chosica-









Realmente encantador San jeronimo









San Jeronimo, -No olviden repelentes, agua, frutas y buenas zapatillas para caminar-









San Jeronimo, -si le gustan los insectos, aqui encontrarán muchos-









Y para terminar San Jeronimo su linda cascada









Eso si tengan en cuenta el clima, la mejor fecha para salir es por marzo, abril y mayo, ya que el verdor es mas intenso










La ultima de San Jeronimo









Ahora aqui les muestro markahuasi, uno de los lugares mas mostros de Lima









Durante la noche el frio es intenso, y la distancia no es tan corta, son como 5 horas en bus, minimo necesitan 3 días libres y equipo para acampar, vayan con alguien que haya realizado anteriormente la subida









Llegan a Chosica, toman un bus a San Pedro de casta, de ahi hay que caminar como 4 horas hacia la cima, antes hay que comprar leña y almorzar en el pueblo, para luego alquilar burros que lleven el equipo y subir.









Les recomiendo ir en semana santa o en fiestas, ya que encontrarán mas servicios de los pobladores, a parte que mas gente en la caminata









Encontrarán personas que no logran llegar arriba, otros que realmente les afecta la altura, y algunos que no regresan debido al frio.









Asi se ven los andes desde Markahuasi. Espero les guste este nuevo thread, para la proxima cargare otros lugares naturales de Lima, el centro historico de la ciudad capital, y algunos espacios nocturnos de la ciudad. Hasta la próxima!!!

John Sánchez


domingo 17/diciembre-2006

Gracias por la bienvenida, es bacan saber que existe tantas personas con quien compartir las mismas aficiones, continuando el thread "Lima, un lugar que no conoces" cargo algunos espacios nocturnos que tome por la ciudad, y es que al irse el sol, las calles tambien pierden la vida pública que se desarrollaba durante el día, a veces solo frecuentamos centros comerciales de noche, olvidando que las plazas y parques cobran vida nocturna cuando se las ilumina adecuadamente, lo bueno que esto esta cambiando gracias a la iniciativa de varios municipios por iluminar sus distritos, así como por algunas instituciones al iluminar sus edificios. Promovamos mas espacios de noche, todas las ciudades lo necesitan.











Parque de la Muralla, esta toma la hice hace un mes, y el parque aun tenia sectores en construcción, promete ser uno de los lugares mas atractivos de Lima.









La plazuela Cristo Blanco, esta ubicada en Chosica, su atractivo radica en la capacidad de reunión que tiene con su vecindario.









Aquel día regresaba de un paseo por Ankangallo, al retornar a Lima -centro-me puse a caminar por las plazas iluminadas de Chosica, en Cristo Blanco se estaba realizando un matrimonio masivo, algo fuera de lo común para un espacio público, lo interesante de este evento son los vínculos que se generan entre las personas y sus espacios públicos. Así los lazos no solo se dan entre familias, sino entre vecinos y en especial con un lugar físico de la ciudad.









Plazuela del distrito de Surco, 28 de Julio 2006









Y con esta termino, Huaca Huallamarca iluminada, distrito de San Isidro,Lima.
Ya no esta tan linda como el día que se inuguro la iluminación, y es que las luminarias tienen un tiempo de vida, así que el alcalde Sr. Meier tendra que poner mas atención a los espacios iluminados del distrito.

Recuerdo bien el día de la inauguración, pues participe como diseñador en el proyecto que hizo posible iluminarla, esta huaca me dio la posibilidad de ver la iluminación de otra manera, me brindo la posibilidad de revalorar el patrimonio historico. Lo interesante es que todos podemos participar, empresa privada, colegios profesionales, universidad, municipios. Y nosotros los usuarios, ya que le damos vida al admirar y usar el espacio urbano.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

wow que impresionate...muchos se asombrarian al saber que esto queda solo a unas horas de Lima metropolitana...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelentes fotos John*

Abuelito : Y bastante original el thread... conocer tantos paisajes maravillosos de los entornos de Lima Metropolitana...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes fotos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Que buen thread ni me imaginaba tanta belleza......


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bienvenido al foro, abuelito John, y gracias por el aporte. Esa ruta, con esos lindos paisajes, está provocativa.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Estas fotos están increibles, son muy bonitas! Es como para recorrerla sin preocuparse de la distania porque al fin y al cabo no se tiene que salir de Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué preciosos lucen esos paisajes!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:drool: :master:


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que lindos lugares, y pensar que estan tán cerca a la megalopolis de Lima con su conturbación urbana que alberga cerca de 8 millones de personas y su caotico trafico y bullicio. En estos lugares, se respira paz y tranquilad, una vez fuí a Canta y Obrajillo, me quede encantando con el sitio, despues de haver pasado por Comas y Carabayllo, me parecio el paraiso. Se necesita más carreteras asfaltadas a todos estos maravillosos sitios, donde se desarrollaría un buen ingreso para la mayoria de los habitantes de estos pueblos gracias al turismo que vendría comodamente desde la gran ciudad.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Preciosos paisajes, excelente thread!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Felicidades elabuelito, tu thread está buenazo!


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

Contemplar esos bellos paisajes realmente me ha excitado. Te felicito por mostrarnos la Lima natural.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Marcahuasi esta super, yo pense que era mas arido pero se ve con mucha vegetacion uncluso hay una laguna super tu thread, bienvenido a la CVI (Comunidad de Viciosos Incascrapers) jeje


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

esta vacan tu thread abuelito.


----------



## elabuelito (Jul 2, 2006)

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida, esta buenazo Incascrapers, los consejos, los temas propuestos, las fotos y en especial el ambiente del foro de todos presentando nuestras ciudades, sea con sus problemas y aciertos, pareciera que estuviera aqui mucho tiempo y recien tengo dos días. Saludos a TODOS!!!!!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asu que impresionante tener algunos de esos paisajes tan cerca de la desértica Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los paisajes son realmente hermosos, gracias por compartir tus fotos Abuelo.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que lindos paisajes...buenas fotos, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bueno el thread, las fotos son buenazas... espero ver mas .... me encanta sobre todo la foto de la plazuela de surco... años que no la veia.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

que buena trenza.
Abuelito, bienvenido al foro


----------



## songoku (Dec 18, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Asu que impresionante tener algunos de esos paisajes tan cerca de la desértica Lima.


Ídem. Yo tampoco sabía de eso. Viendo las fotos me doy cuenta de que cada día nos quedan más lugares por descubrir :S


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas fotos abuelito !!!!!!! gracias por deleitarnos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

ahora si lo conosco gracias a vos.


----------

